# The Pudden plays with her new friend



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The neighbors have a new puppy and the little bit is staying with us for a few days. The Pudden is very fond of her new little friend.

Sweatpea is a small hilarious person of uncertain parentage who likes to climb on Pudden's head, which the Pudden thinks is pretty durn funny.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute...I wouldn't get anything done all day except watch them being cute!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So great to see you on the board again. I thoroughly enjoyed watching Pudden play with her new friend!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Gosh Claudia I was getting worried about you and Pudden

I see all is well Pudden is a very good entertainer of youth


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Maybe this means you need a new puppy yourself!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Really cute. I love to see older dogs playing with puppies. Welcome back to you and Pudden. Looks like summer has arrived in Alaska.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like the Pudden is right at home with that crazy pup but those sharp puppy teeth have got to hurt...

These senior dogs are incredible with what they'll put up with...I can remember our 12 yr old setter dragging my bridge girl Sammie across the wood floor with puppy Sammie hanging onto her ear...ouch. The two of them had a ball together.

Nice to see you back! 

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see you and the Pudden again, it's been awhile. 

Enjoyed the video-Pudden looks great. Fun watching her play with her little friend, what a cutie.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great video! Agree, wondered if you n da Pudden had gotten lost in the wilds of Alaska! 

Sweetpea has a great friend in da Pudden! Yep, I would watch them all day too, and not get anything done! Love the snapping teeth sound n little grunts...TeeHee!

You are gonna have more Pic's if you have the wee-one for a few days...post tons, k?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so adorable!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just so cute. It is so much fun watching a older dog play with a puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pudden does a great job babysitting her young charge.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like Pudden has a new BFF! Sweetpea is adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pudden is a great babysitter to her new BFF. She plays so well together with her. I cant wait to see what Sweetpea looks like when she is grown up. Such a gorgeous coat she has. And Pudden looks are pretty as ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

They couldn't be cuter!!! I would watch them all day!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful to watch, thank you. How lovely the pudden is to little sweetpea, guiding and playing and so gentle. Absolute time wasters and wow what a way to waste time, I would watch them all day!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I could watch that all day. Pudden must be so happy to have a new friend. I know my dogs love it when any of the neighbor dog's come by for visit.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Adorable so pleased to see you back with Pudden.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great. Pudden is so gentle with her young charge.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I could sit and watch them two all day and never get anything done lol
Sweetpea is a cutie and Pudden is a star for playing with such a sharp tooth little titch
it will be nice to see Sweetpea see what she does grow into xx


----------

